# help with breeding question



## nxtstep (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi all,

I have had my male gsd for 4.5 years now and have gotten a female which is 1.5 years old now... both are in perfect health. I have no fixed either of them because i had wanted to breed them once to keep a puppy of theirs and rest were going to great homes that family and friends wanted. 

today was her 8th or 9th day of the cycle which i woke up to see them tied backwards..she has also started the cycle about 2 months early... the female tried to break apart but since the male wasnt letting go i had to calm her down and wait about 15 mins or so until he did.... now my questions is i would really like to know how soon can i know if she is pregnant.. or better yet if there is a way i can get someone in Los Angeles area to give her the shot to prevent the pregnancy... i did look into this shot prior to her cycle and still no luck.. i do take fault for not keeping them separated knowing it can happen.. is there any options other then spaying her? the 2 dogs are going to live in different houses and will not be near 1 another during this time... 

please please please.. will someone try to guide me and give me more information as to what i can do.... thanks... email me asap.. *[email protected]*


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Did you call your vet?


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Agree that you need to call your vet ASAP.

Why are they going to live in different houses?

You also might slow down your breeding plans to take the time to learn how to do it properly. Is this bitch the same bitch that has OCD? If so, she should not be bred, as we do not yet know if OCD is genetic in the GSD (it is in the lab).


----------



## nxtstep (Jan 22, 2008)

thank you for getting back.. yes i have called the vet.. actually called just about every vet.. 

angela the female did not have OCD like the doctor miss diagnosed.. i had experts look at it and nothing is wrong she is jumping all over the place and running around like crazy without any problems...

i have been reading a lot about breeding actually and did contact a local breeder to help me with the process. i figured it was a natural thing i shouldnt take away... 

they will be at different houses since the female is my bros dog and the male is mine.. i am moving out and so is he...

trust me the dogs are literally treated like kings.. i get everything they need and want pretty much.. i am hoping she is not pregnant though so i will have more time to look after them instead of running around for my wedding...so i mean if she is pregnant the puppies will be due like on my wedding day pretty much..lol

if any breeders would like to take the time to help educate me more and guide me better i would really appreciate it..
thank you for getting back to me


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Well first of all, are both your dogs titled? OFA certified? I'm sorry if these are sharp questions but most reputable breeders will tell you that they discourage breeding unless they both have OFA certified and are maily conformed and titled. The reason is simply to preserve the breed with the best possible outcome. Without that, its actually hurting the breed regardless if its for house pets or simply given away to friends who "may" at one time urge you because of the cuteness of the dogs. That said, I'm no breeder and have lots to learn but I have owned and loved all my GSDs. 

Again, I'm sorry if this sound offensive but simply wanting to breed a pair for the sake of breeding is nothing different then a puppy-mill breeder or a hobby-breeder who most likely don't give a darn about preserving the breed. I hope some of the more experience and pro breeders on this forum give their input on this.. Good luck.

Dan


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would just get her spayed. That will prevent more unplanned pregnancy and abort if this one took. At 1.5 years old she is not even mature.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sounds like this breeding has already taken place so the OFA and titles are moot unless he plans on spaying his female now to end the pregnancy. 

BTW, many of the best breeders on this site would be considered hobby breeders. We breed for the love of the breed. NEVER put us in the same category as a puppy mill.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthSounds like this breeding has already taken place so the OFA and titles are moot unless he plans on spaying his female now to end the pregnancy.
> 
> BTW, many of the best breeders on this site would be considered hobby breeders. We breed for the love of the breed. NEVER put us in the same category as a puppy mill.


No, not considering you as a puppymil nor a hobby breeder. Many of the so called puppy mills or hobby breeders I'm talking about bred for money or for the fun of owning puppies before they get overwhelmed by them. Those I'm talking about don't register, check for health, titled and get OFA approved. They are breeding for the sake of breeding and not to improve the GSD breed. 

I DO consider many of the breeders here in this forum as responsible, professional breeders who are in it for the breed. However you want to misinterpret my post.... orz..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hobby breeder is what I would look for! Please don't call the Back yard breeders "hobby" I think you are getting your terms mixed.
A hobby breeder only has one or two litters a year. One who keeps in contact w/ the owners of their puppies to be sure they are progressing and happy. NOT in it for the money, but to better the breed. If they were producing over 6 litters in just a few months time, it would be overwhelming to keep up with what they are adding to the "betterment" of the breed. And to make sure what is produced is healthy over a period of time before repeating a breeding. That to me is a miller...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Too late to edit, a miller does not wait to see how the pups they've produced have developed, but continues to breed regardless of what shows up down the road in their progeny-mostly because they aren't in contact w/ pups owners.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: king caesarthank you for getting back.. yes i have called the vet.. actually called just about every vet..
> 
> angela the female did not have OCD like the doctor miss diagnosed.. i had experts look at it and nothing is wrong she is jumping all over the place and running around like crazy without any problems...
> 
> ...


Will your vet give your bitch the shot? When will you take her in for it?

Even if she doesn't have OCD, she is too young to have her OFAs even done yet (they are done at 24 months), so you should really wait. 

You are welcome to ask your breeding questions here. 

Breeding is not a necessary thing for dogs. 

Someone here has several great breeding related links (MaggieRoseLee?), I hope that they will share them with you.


----------

